# BJ Penn banner (Evil Ash)



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I like this one. What do you guys think?


----------



## Funky (Jan 7, 2007)

looks awesome...good job!


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

i think it would look better smaller and font is ok 
but i like it 
looks good


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

It's cool but Rogan's gotta go. A better pic of him with the belt would be cool


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

Try changing Penn name to Black. See how that looks. Rest of it looks nice.


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

Really nice, pic of belt would be nice and prehaps a different font. :dunno: Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

what would be nice is too morph of a pic of him choking out gomi in there. Looks sort of bland too me, it could be better.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Can u make a GSP one for me u know pt the head kick and a couple other pics in there


----------



## DaddyThunda (Oct 14, 2006)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks nice. I like the blending of the pics and the color. Only thing that could be better is the text and its kinda monotone. Other than that good job.


----------

